# Starting a story...



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

I'm starting a story, and I need some help. It's about a girl who rides at a small town barn, but wins a scholorship to a horse boarding school. It's the exact opposite of what she's used to, and the story will be about her experiences there. I haven't started writing yet, just getting characters. I need help with names for horses at the boarding school. I want them to be high profile horses, such as Arabians and Andalusians. Expensive horses. Made for winning jumper and dressage and halter classes. If you have any good names, I'd love your help. Please use the form below:
Name:
Age:
Breed:
Coloring: 


Thanks a ton!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You'll want the names to sound the like registered names... They'd have a barn name and a show name...

For instance... an arab might have a name that sounds something like...

JS Khemobaysun (I completely made that up)... and a nickname like JoJo or Penny....You'd want to go to an arab websight and see what the rules are on naming them so you stay within the guidelines...

An andulasion might have a name that sounds spanish like Lusitania... I have no idea what the rules are on naming one of them.....


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the tips! =]


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...of course It would probably be more plausible to say you have warmbloods and TBs in the barn if it's a hunter/jumper barn.... 

Have you started yet?


----------



## PersonalAwe1084 (May 29, 2009)

Rayo de Luna is a Spanish name that you might be interested for one of your horses in the story. It means Ray of Moon, and the horse's barn/stable name could be Ray or Moon. Be creative  I also have THOUSANDS of other show names but they are all-American, hehe. 

As for the breed, age and color, well here's something I just came up with randomly.

Rayo de Luna
7 years old
Thoroughbred
Flea bitten gray or dappled gray

 Hope I helped!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the suggestions. I have started chapter one, and am hoping to work on it today. Would you want to read it if I was willing to post it on here?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll read it...


----------



## PersonalAwe1084 (May 29, 2009)

I'd love to read it!


----------

